# DI2 EVO frame...questions



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Just scored a new '12 EVO frame in the DI2 scheme, so pretty stoked.

I'm not using DI2, though, just regular Shimano 7900 or 6700, including the regular Shimano bottom bracket. 

I should just need the 68mm sleeve adaptor for this, right?

Also, I won't run into any other issues with internal cable routing, will I?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought the Di2 specific frame wasn't compatible with mechanical cable routing... but I haven't seen it in the flesh, if the holes are sized and located to use cables that can't be bent as sharply as wires... I'll let someone else confirm.

If it works, good for you, the Di2 frame has the best color option, and it will look very sleek with internal cables.

For the BB, you can use a semi-premanent sleeve from Cannondale or use easier to install and remove options from Wheel Manufacturing, Enduro and maybe others nowadays...


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> I thought the Di2 specific frame wasn't compatible with mechanical cable routing... but I haven't seen it in the flesh, if the holes are sized and located to use cables that can't be bent as sharply as wires... I'll let someone else confirm.
> 
> If it works, good for you, the Di2 frame has the best color option, and it will look very sleek with internal cables.
> 
> For the BB, you can use a semi-premanent sleeve from Cannondale or use easier to install and remove options from Wheel Manufacturing, Enduro and maybe others nowadays...


Thanks, Dan. I've got an email into Cdale on the cabling question, but I'm beginning to think you're correct. Oh, well.

Update: Just talked to a CS rep at Cdale. She didn't sound 100% sure of herself, but said "I don't think" mechanical cabling will work. Oh, well.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Just scored a new '12 EVO frame in the DI2 scheme, so pretty stoked.
> 
> I'm not using DI2, though, just regular Shimano 7900 or 6700, *including the regular Shimano bottom bracket. *
> 
> ...



Isn't that the unpardonable sin? BB30 or broke.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

tranzformer said:


> Isn't that the unpardonable sin? BB30 or broke.


It might be. I've ridden the SI cranks and can't tell the difference. And if it makes no difference to me, I might as well keep the component group all together.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> It might be. I've ridden the SI cranks and can't tell the difference. And if it makes no difference to me, I might as well keep the component group all together.



YMMV, but stiff and lightweight win in my books. Banking funds availability is another issue.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The Di2 EVO frame is NOT mechanical system compatible. There aren't even holes drilled under the BB for a cable guide OR behind and through the BB for the FD cable to come through.

Also, you can't use the insert if you decide to go Di2 (and not go BB30...sin, right?), the insert will obliterate the areas inside the BB where the internal wires would course to and from the seat/down tubes.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> The Di2 EVO frame is NOT mechanical system compatible. There aren't even holes drilled under the BB for a cable guide OR behind and through the BB for the FD cable to come through.
> 
> Also, you can't use the insert if you decide to go Di2 (and not go BB30...sin, right?), the insert will obliterate the areas inside the BB where the internal wires would course to and from the seat/down tubes.


Right on, thanks.

DI2 it is, then. :thumbsup:


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> Right on, thanks.
> 
> DI2 it is, then. :thumbsup:



Couldn't you go Ui2? I would hate to spend all the coin on the Di2 only to miss out on the updated version coming out in the near future.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> Couldn't you go Ui2? I would hate to spend all the coin on the Di2 only to miss out on the updated version coming out in the near future.


As I hate Shimano groups, I'd go Campagnolo EPS!


If I had lots of money obviously.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

tranzformer said:


> Couldn't you go Ui2? I would hate to spend all the coin on the Di2 only to miss out on the updated version coming out in the near future.


DI2 refers to both Dura Ace and Ultegra electronic shifting. I will most likely go with the Ultegra, but I have to admit that my inner snob is screaming for Dura Ace.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> *DI2 refers to both Dura Ace and Ultegra electronic shifting.* I will most likely go with the Ultegra, but I have to admit that my inner snob is screaming for Dura Ace.


7970 and 6770. No one that I know refers to both the Dura Ace and Ultegra electric group as both being Di2. To specifically limit the confusion I have always seen Di2= 7970 and Ui2= 6770. Just think of it as a layperson simplifying it.





Dan Gerous said:


> As I hate Shimano groups, I'd go Campagnolo EPS!
> 
> 
> If I had lots of money obviously.



Agreed. However for me, mechanical until I die.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Evo is a sexy machine.... I have an '11 Supersix Himod, and man, did I get a kick in the pants 5 months later when the EVO was released!.... Oh well, my bike is holding up well, no complaints, and I got the flat/matte black frame. Only wish I had the SI/SL cranks.... time to save up


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> Agreed. However for me, mechanical until I die.


Well, that was between electro groups for the specific frame in question here. I too will stick with mechanical groups. Cheaper, lighter and I can fix pretty much everything myself. Campy SR would be #1 but since I'm not rich enough, SRAM Red is what I use...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> 7970 and 6770. No one that I know refers to both the Dura Ace and Ultegra electric group as both being Di2. To specifically limit the confusion I have always seen Di2= 7970 and Ui2= 6770. Just think of it as a layperson simplifying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shimano calls it Ultegra Di2:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/road/ultegra_di2.html

...and I've never heard of anyone referring to it any differently. You have Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2. It's simple enough.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> Shimano calls it Ultegra Di2:
> Ultegra Di2
> 
> ...and I've never heard of anyone referring to it any differently. You have Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2. It's simple enough.



You don't need to make a big deal about it and try to make me look wrong.

*Specialize refers to it as Ui2: *

Specialized Bicycle Components : Amira SL4 Pro Ui2 Mid-Compact

Specialized Bicycle Components : Venge Pro Ui2 Mid-Compact

*Multiple cycling review magazines/websites refer to it as Ui2: *

Shimano Ultegra Ui2: Inside tech | Product News | Cycling Weekly

Shimano's Ultegra Ui2 brings electronic shifting to the rest of us - National Cycling Gear | Examiner.com

*As well as retailers refer to it as Ui2:*

Alliance Bicycles | Custom Frames & Bicycles | Road Kit

Components

Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2 Compact - Specialized - Brands - Bikes


Again what is your point? I made a statement that people use Ui2 to refer to the Ultegra version and Di2 to refer to the DuraAce version of Shimano's electric group. Nothing I said was incorrect.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Lemonlime, before you decide to go Ultegra Di2, try the dura ace Di2. I was ready to trade in my 2012 SRAM red(because of some issues I cannot live with) so, I tried the Ultegra. The Ultegra is a great deal for the money, but, there is a difference on shift speed. Ultregra is slower shifting than the Dura Ace. The front der motor on the Dura ace is stronger and the shifting is smoother. Same thing with the rear shifting.

Just make sure you test them both back to back and you will see what I am talking about.

Just my .2 cents.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> You don't need to make a big deal about it and try to make me look wrong.
> 
> *Specialize refers to it as Ui2: *
> 
> ...


Insecure much?
I didn't make a big deal about it. You did. I just stated two facts. I don't see Specialized referring to the Shimano components as Ui2. They added that designation to some of their bike models but if you look at bikes' specs, the drivetrain components are clearly listed as Shimano Ultegra Di2. I'll leave it at that because I don't feel like arguing with you. Have a nice day!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Insecure much?
> I didn't make a big deal about it. You did. I just stated two facts. I don't see Specialized referring to the Shimano components as Ui2. They added that designation to some of their bike models but if you look at bikes' specs, the drivetrain components are clearly listed as Shimano Ultegra Di2. I'll leave it at that because I don't feel like arguing with you. Have a nice day!


No need to fight guys, we all get what you are both talking about, Ui2 or Ultegra Di2...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> No need to fight guys, we all get what you are both talking about, Ui2 or Ultegra Di2...


Hi Dan! 
No more fighting from me


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

veloci1 said:


> Lemonlime, before you decide to go Ultegra Di2, try the dura ace Di2. I was ready to trade in my 2012 SRAM red(because of some issues I cannot live with) so, I tried the Ultegra. The Ultegra is a great deal for the money, but, there is a difference on shift speed. Ultregra is slower shifting than the Dura Ace. The front der motor on the Dura ace is stronger and the shifting is smoother. Same thing with the rear shifting.
> 
> Just make sure you test them both back to back and you will see what I am talking about.
> 
> Just my .2 cents.


Awesome, thanks for the input! :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, I live, if not in the middle of nowhere, then at least on the way to nowhere. The nearest city with DI2 (Ultegra or DA) is over five hours away, so I'm just going to be happy with whatever I order.

But I am thinking of selling some organs for the DA stuff.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Not to stir the pot, but.....

Di2 = Digital Integrated Intelligence


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> Not to stir the pot, but.....
> 
> Di2 = Digital Integrated Intelligence


Lulz...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Not to stir the pot, but.....
> 
> Di2 = Digital Integrated Intelligence


:devil:


----------

